# GPU-Z failing to start - Win 10 Home v1709



## MagicSmoker (Dec 23, 2017)

I double click on GPU-Z 2.5.0 and I see the blue swirl that indicates Windows is loading the program into memory, but then nothing happens. I've tried to see if the program loads in Task Manager and while there is a shift in the process list that seems to coincide with double-clicking on GPU-Z, I can't catch if anything relevant appears.

This has occurred with an AMD RX 570 or an NVIDIA GTX 1060 card installed. I've also tried right-clicking and choosing "Run as Administrator" as well as setting compatibility mode to Windows 7; neither worked.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 23, 2017)

Try older version


----------



## MagicSmoker (Dec 23, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Try older version



Aye, tried both 2.4.0 and 2.3.0 with the exact same results. I should note that I have tried searching if others are experiencing the same issue but haven't found any yet, so my issue appears to be unusual, if not unique.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 23, 2017)

MagicSmoker said:


> Aye, tried both 2.4.0 and 2.3.0 with the exact same results. I should note that I have tried searching if others are experiencing the same issue but haven't found any yet, so my issue appears to be unusual, if not unique.



 there have been updates that bork windows 10 to the point where certain things don't work whether it's software like this or even Graphics drivers for that matter


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 24, 2017)

Hrmm that suggests it crashes very early during startup.
Anything on your system that's not standard?


----------



## MagicSmoker (Dec 24, 2017)

I think my system is pretty conventional hardware-wise. It's a semi-custom PC from Cyberpower that I bought on clearance from Newegg just after X-mas last year. Why it was on clearance may be evident from the specs: AMD FX-8300 CPU on a 760G chipset mobo with DD3 memory.

This is not the only peculiar behavior I've noticed, however. Plugging a USB 3.0 thumb drive into the front panel USB 3.0 port results in the keyboard and mouse suddenly turning sluggish; this does not occur if I plug the drive into one of two board mount USB 3.0 ports.

Also, after the Fall Creator's Update (1709), my treasured MechWarrior 4: Mercenaries would no longer run. The game load fines, but as soon as a mission is launched it crashes to the desktop with a fatal exception error (not a BSoD, though).

So, yeah, I do think the problem with GPU-Z is specific to my system - since no else seems to be complaining about the same problem - but I'm not sure where to look. I am willing (and mostly able) to dig quite deep into the system; I've been using computers since DOS 4.01 was the hot new O/S.

EDIT - I should also note that I used DDU to remove the NVidia drivers when I installed the new RX 570, so it's not a driver conflict - or, at least, not from having both NVidia and AMD drivers running at the same time.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 24, 2017)

MagicSmoker said:


> I think my system is pretty conventional hardware-wise. It's a semi-custom PC from Cyberpower that I bought on clearance from Newegg just after X-mas last year. Why it was on clearance may be evident from the specs: AMD FX-8300 CPU on a 760G chipset mobo with DD3 memory. This is not the only peculiar behavior I've noticed, however. Plugging a USB 3.0 thumb drive into the front panel USB 3.0 port results in the keyboard and mouse suddenly turning sluggish; this does not occur if I plug the drive into one of two board mount USB 3.0 ports.


Given those problems, a bios update for your motherboard might be in order. The USB problem in particular seems similar to a few problems I've worked on and a bios flash/update usually fixes it. Driver update might also be in order. How that relates to GPUZ however is not readily obvious though it seems that because GPUZ accesses the chipset directly, it maybe be triggering the problem.


MagicSmoker said:


> Also, after the Fall Creator's Update (1709), my treasured MechWarrior 4: Mercenaries would no longer run. The game load fines, but as soon as a mission is launched it crashes to the desktop with a fatal exception error (not a BSoD, though).


MechWarrior 4 seems like it will need to be in Windows XP compatibility mode, which would be a good idea for a game that old anyway.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 24, 2017)

Do you have time for a debugging session of Skype (text-chat only) ?

Add me, w2zzard


----------



## MagicSmoker (Dec 24, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> Given those problems, a bios update for your motherboard might be in order. The USB problem in particular seems similar to a few problems I've worked on and a bios flash/update usually fixes it....



I agree, but the latest BIOS (from April-20-2014!?) is already installed... So probably no hope there. I've had Ryzen envy for awhile now, though, and will be replacing the mobo, CPU and DRAM in about a week or so (already got the mobo and DDR4 memory on sale; waiting for the Ryzen 5 1600 to go on sale again).



lexluthermiester said:


> MechWarrior 4 seems like it will need to be in Windows XP compatibility mode, which would be a good idea for a game that old anyway.



Yep, MW4 is, indeed, that old, but a company called MekTek was granted rights to code (temporarily, anyway) and breathed new life into the game back in 2012, IIRC. They improved the graphics resolution and recompiled it for Windows 7 (and tinkered quite a bit with the game itself), so it should run on Windows 10... and it did, right up until 1709 dropped, anyway.



W1zzard said:


> Do you have time for a debugging session of Skype (text-chat only) ?
> 
> Add me, w2zzard



Erf, I wish I got to this earlier, as this is a very generous offer (also, you probably don't have many examples of GPU-Z failing). I'll be tied up with holiday stuff for the next few hours and really wouldn't want to impose beyond that, but later this afternoon I'll be free (after, say, 4pm EST - or 5 hours from now).

Note the info I just posted above, though, that the CPU, mobo and DRAM are all slated for replacement sometime next week (hoping for an after x-mas sale on the CPU, as that's the last item I need to purchase).


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 24, 2017)

MagicSmoker said:


> I'll be tied up with holiday stuff


Me as well, add me and we'll figure it out from there.


----------



## MagicSmoker (Dec 24, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> Me as well, add me and we'll figure it out from there.



It's been awhile since I've used Skype and apparently Microsoft has totally borked the service as I've spent the last hour trying to log in only to be told I need to create a Microsoft Live account, add my home address, etc., and I am just not cool with that. If you have some technical things you want me to try I am game, but I just don't feel comfortable providing all that personal information to M$ (I am one of those people that spent a lot of time hunting down all of the privacy invasions in Windows 10, too).


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 24, 2017)

MagicSmoker said:


> It's been awhile since I've used Skype and apparently Microsoft has totally borked the service as I've spent the last hour trying to log in only to be told I need to create a Microsoft Live account, add my home address, etc., and I am just not cool with that. If you have some technical things you want me to try I am game, but I just don't feel comfortable providing all that personal information to M$ (I am one of those people that spent a lot of time hunting down all of the privacy invasions in Windows 10, too).


Ah I wasn't aware of that, totally with you on that one. Will send a PM tomorrow.


----------



## MagicSmoker (Dec 27, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> Ah I wasn't aware of that, totally with you on that one. Will send a PM tomorrow.



FYI, I'll have the new CPU, along with the mobo and DRAM I already purchased, by this Friday so we'll soon find out if this is a BIOS issue or what. If nothing else, at least I'll get real USB 3.0 and SATA 6Gb/s ports, instead of the ones provided by 3rd party ASMedia chips. Oh, and about twice the overall speed... Always a plus, that.


----------



## MagicSmoker (Dec 28, 2017)

I got the new CPU a day early and I've just spent the last 3 hours replacing pretty much all of the guts in my computer; 1 hour of which has been fighting with Windows because my old mobo used legacy BIOS and the new one uses UEFI. The main problem here wasn't converting the HDD from MBR to GPT, rather, it was this peculiar problem where I couldn't access the start bar nor type anywhere but into a run box (ie - Windows key + R).

ANYWAY... the problem persists, so now it is absolutely certain it is not the BIOS, mobo, CPU, DRAM, video card... leaving just Windows.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 29, 2017)

MagicSmoker said:


> I got the new CPU a day early and I've just spent the last 3 hours replacing pretty much all of the guts in my computer; 1 hour of which has been fighting with Windows because my old mobo used legacy BIOS and the new one uses UEFI. The main problem here wasn't converting the HDD from MBR to GPT, rather, it was this peculiar problem where I couldn't access the start bar nor type anywhere but into a run box (ie - Windows key + R).
> 
> ANYWAY... the problem persists, so now it is absolutely certain it is not the BIOS, mobo, CPU, DRAM, video card... leaving just Windows.


Windows version?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 29, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> Windows version?


1709


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 29, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> 1709


Right.. duh..

Have you tried an older version of GPUZ? Try version 1.2 and see what happens..


----------



## MagicSmoker (Dec 29, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> Right.. duh..
> 
> Have you tried an older version of GPUZ? Try version 1.2 and see what happens..



Yes, tried older versions and under the direction of W1zzard the following were performed:

1. Run rkill to look for malware - none found
2. Run Event Viewer - found a critical error related to program execution: "The application was unable to start correctly (0xc0000005). Click OK to close the application."
    a. Tried to make an exception in Data Execution Prevention for GPU-Z; Windows said DEP was required for this program.

Then despite my saying that this issue was happening with the previous video card and drivers - a GTX 1050 Ti - W1zzard became convinced that the modded BIOS on the new RX 570 is to blame and set out to reproduce my experience. I suspect that has been a fruitless pursuit...

At any rate, all that is known for sure now is that the program fails very early on in the execution process, and Windows reports a fairly nasty access violation error - 0xc0000005 - as a result. The problem persists after installing a new mobo, CPU and DRAM in the machine (and a new PSU, because the one that came with this Cyberpower PC was appallingly inefficient), so pretty much all the hardware is absolved, ergo, the prime suspect is Windows (NB - the prime suspect would be the program, except no one else seems to be experiencing this same issue).


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 29, 2017)

As per our PM conversation. You are using a modded BIOS, so you need a modded graphics driver for the card to startup.

That seems to be the only uncommon theme in your setup. I haven't had time to try to reproduce yet though.

Anyone using a similar config?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 29, 2017)

MagicSmoker said:


> modded BIOS on the new RX 570


When you say "modded", are you using an extracted firmware that you modded yourself and reflashed, or are you using a version intended for a different card? If the later, that is likely why it will not run. Have you used another utility, like HWInfo, to read your card's info?
https://www.hwinfo.com


W1zzard said:


> Anyone using a similar config?


Actually, I am. Have a Xeon based system with a FW modded Geforce. Drivers are stock from NV. Not having problems with GPUZ running on that system. The mods to the firmware are limited to fan profile settings, minimum clock states of the GPU & RAM and the default voltage was dropped as it doesn't need the max voltage to run properly.

@W1zzard, Could the problem be that GPUZ is seeing conflicting states, IE the FW saying one thing and the executable seeing mismatching HW and crashing because it doesn't know which set of info to display or knows how to handle the mismatched info? If that's the case, adding a few routines that instruct it to default to one or the other, or possibly show an alert to caution the user of the conflict and then displays both in separate lists. Example, It could show the info read from the FW on one tab and what it actually discovered in an adjoining tab. Of course, these are just ideas. Obviously you would know how the code runs and might have much better insights.


----------



## MagicSmoker (Dec 29, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> As per our PM conversation. You are using a modded BIOS, so you need a modded graphics driver for the card to startup.
> 
> That seems to be the only uncommon theme in your setup. I haven't had time to try to reproduce yet though.
> 
> Anyone using a similar config?



Ahem:



MagicSmoker said:


> This has occurred with an AMD RX 570 or an NVIDIA GTX 1060 card installed.





MagicSmoker said:


> EDIT - I should also note that I used DDU to remove the NVidia drivers when I installed the new RX 570, so it's not a driver conflict - or, at least, not from having both NVidia and AMD drivers running at the same time.





MagicSmoker said:


> That said, GPU-Z was behaving exactly the same when the system had the stock GTX 1050 Ti and Nvidia drivers, and I did use DDU to remove those drivers when I switched over to the RX 570.



Might I suggest we stop focusing on the modded BIOS in the AMD RX 570 (with Radeon drivers)? EDIT: note that 3 separate cards have been installed in this machine recently as I dip my toes into mining cryptos.

I suspect the most pertinent data point is the Access Violation reported in Windows' Event Viewer; this is a huge naughty-no-no as it means that GPU-Z is trying to write to a memory location already in use. What is present at that location and why GPU-Z needs to write to it I don't know, but that seems like a pretty good clue, no?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 29, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> Could the problem be that GPUZ is seeing conflicting states


The GPU-Z binary is not started at all. In a private test build I put a popup message right at the earliest point where I could in my code, before any hardware or drivers are accessed and not even that was loaded.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 29, 2017)

MagicSmoker said:


> Might I suggest we stop focusing on the modded BIOS in the AMD RX 570 (with Radeon drivers)? EDIT: note that 3 separate cards have been installed in this machine recently as I dip my toes into mining cryptos.


In that case, given that it's Windows 10 and it's reputation for borking things up with needless "feature" updates, you may wish to rollback the latest update, or just get an ISO for 1709 and do a fresh install(my recommendation).


W1zzard said:


> The GPU-Z binary is not started at all. In a private test build I put a popup message right at the earliest point where I could in my code, before any hardware or drivers are accessed and not even that was loaded.


Could it be that the inbuilt Windows Firewall has a config that is causing a problem?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 29, 2017)

MagicSmoker said:


> Might I suggest we stop focusing on the modded BIOS in the AMD RX 570 (with Radeon drivers)


Do you have a spare HDD on which you could install fresh Windows to check whether GPU-Z works on a new install on the same system?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 29, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> Do you have a spare HDD on which you could install fresh Windows to check whether GPU-Z works on a new install on the same system?


^ This. Although, I still recommend a fresh install anyway as 1709 was a major update and fresh installs are historically more stable and less problematic.


----------



## MagicSmoker (Dec 29, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> Do you have a spare HDD on which you could install fresh Windows to check whether GPU-Z works on a new install on the same system?



As a matter of fact I do, and I just finished prepping it for the installation of the W10 1709 ISO I d/l'ed yesterday. The intent is to use my old mobo/cpu/dram/gpu as a video card test bench but testing GPU-Z is certainly possible, too.

It'll take a few hours to get everything ready, however, as I need to rig something up to support the mobo, etc., as I don't have a spare case nor really want to use one.




lexluthermiester said:


> ^ This. Although, I still recommend a fresh install anyway as 1709 was a major update and fresh installs are historically more stable and less problematic.



That's a bit more work and risk than I am willing to take on to track down this particular problem. Also, W10 doesn't really allow you to fully roll back updates, even when you had the foresight to use system restore. I do run a backup to an external HDD every night, but I only save the last 3 images and, well, 1709 came out a few months ago so that image is long gone (I also saved the original image from when I got the computer - but that one is from January of this year so a bit too old to be useful).

EDIT - I thought my reply didn't post so posted another and the forum decided to edit this one... so, something is borked with the forum, too...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 29, 2017)

MagicSmoker said:


> It'll take a few hours to get everything ready, however, as I need to rig something


Let us know how it goes. Kind of fascinated/intrigued by this situation.


----------



## MagicSmoker (Dec 29, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> Let us know how it goes. Kind of intrigued by this situation.



Will do - I hate it when some noob gets on a forum, asks for help, then disappears without letting anyone know the outcome!


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 29, 2017)

MagicSmoker said:


> rig something up to support the mobo


Random cardboard box has always served me well


----------



## MagicSmoker (Dec 29, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> Random cardboard box has always served me well



Unsurprisingly, the special version of GPU-Z you made for me works fine... It isn't quite ready for prime time on account of all those annoying popups that just say, 1, 2, 3, etc..., however. 

So this really is an issue with the Windows installation on this one desktop and I guess the next step - painful as it may be - is to somehow fix what is broken in it... Not looking forward to this, but I can't think of any way around it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 29, 2017)

MagicSmoker said:


> Unsurprisingly, the special version of GPU-Z you made for me works fine... It isn't quite ready for prime time on account of all those annoying popups that just say, 1, 2, 3, etc..., however.
> 
> So this really is an issue with the Windows installation on this one desktop and I guess the next step - painful as it may be - is to somehow fix what is broken in it... Not looking forward to this, but I can't think of any way around it.


What about a the normal version of 2.5? Been reading up on similar problems. Might have something to do with an improper config in either Windows Defender or the inbuilt Windows Firewall.


----------



## MagicSmoker (Dec 29, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> What about a the normal version of 2.5? Been reading up on similar problems. Might have something to do with an improper config in either Windows Defender or the inbuilt Windows Firewall.



As in, does the normal version of GPU-Z work on the other, cobbled-together W10 computer? I suppose it probably does, but the special version worked fine after clicking through all of the (diagnostic) popups.

I don't think this is a firewall problem, and I already tried disabling Windows Defender to see if that was the culprit, but no change. The Very Important Clue (hint, hint) is the reporting of an Access Violation in Event Viewer... Something is already present at a memory location GPU-Z needs to write to and that is the real problem. What that actually is, I have no clue, but I suspect it either shouldn't be there or else it is merely something our fearless leader (and presumed author of GPU-Z) didn't anticipate.

I wish there was the software equivalent of an oscilloscope that I could hook up to the memory and probe for what is writing where... that would tell us who the offender is pretty quickly.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 29, 2017)

MagicSmoker said:


> Unsurprisingly, the special version of GPU-Z you made for me works fine...


The special version should be no different than the normal version. I only added the popups to diagnose the application crash, which doesn't seem to happen anymore?


----------



## MagicSmoker (Dec 29, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> The special version should be no different than the normal version. I only added the popups to diagnose the application crash, which doesn't seem to happen anymore?



I was kidding about the popups not being too consumer-friendly, but yes, that version runs fine on a fresh copy of Windows 10 1709.

It still does not work on the computer I actually use myself (and which has a side gig mining cryptos), but I am just about ready to do the "use Windows 10 setup to repair Windows 10 without (theoretically) messing up your existing programs, settings, etc.".

Of course, that means more reboots and interrupted mining, but the issue with GPU-Z strongly suggests there is something wrong with Windows itself... and who knows, maybe MW4 will work again?!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 30, 2017)

MagicSmoker said:


> It still does not work on the computer I actually use myself (and which has a side gig mining cryptos), but I am just about ready to do the "use Windows 10 setup to repair Windows 10 without (theoretically) messing up your existing programs, settings, etc.".


Do backup all your data to an external drive.


MagicSmoker said:


> Of course, that means more reboots and interrupted mining, but the issue with GPU-Z strongly suggests there is something wrong with Windows itself... and who knows, maybe MW4 will work again?!


Yeah, seems like something got borked. If MW4=MechWarrior4, don't hold your breath..


----------



## MagicSmoker (Dec 30, 2017)

This morning I woke up to a computer that had rebooted about 9 hours ago - and therefore wasn't mining - and the start menu was once again inaccessible whether by clicking or pressing the Windows key. This happened after upgrading all of the hardware guts, but was solved by simply rebooting the PC again; not this time, so I figured since I'm already down 9+ hours of mining why not prolong the misery and do the "repair in place" of Windows 10. Fortunately I have another desktop and 2 laptops to work with here.

It took about 1.5 hours of wrestling with moronic Windoze to repair everything - during which time my UEFI boot settings got screwed up somehow (this is my first UEFI BIOS mobo, so it's a brave new world for me here) - and now there is good, weird and bad news:

1. The good: GPU-Z now works! So lexluthermeister gets the gold star for suggesting the correct course of action, even if it took me a day or two of kvetching and whining before I followed it... 

2. The weird: at some point in this process - not simply as a result of rebooting - the BIOS modded RX 570 is disabled with Windows reporting error 43 and the start menu completely blocked by a background process which I suspect is a prompt to reboot the computer, but which does not show up in task manager. Running Pixel Clock Patcher again then rebooting restores full operation of the card. A modded BIOS might be hot $*** for mining, but think twice before using one for your "daily driver" as there is an extra level of annoyance involved.

3. The bad: MechWarrior 4 still crashes soon after a mission starts to load, so once again lexluthermeister was correct...

Anyway, hope this bit of feedback helps someone else out in the future and thanks to all for the patience and help!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 30, 2017)

MagicSmoker said:


> A modded BIOS might be hot $*** for mining, but think twice before using one for your "daily driver" as there is an extra level of annoyance involved.


Out of curiousity, how much benefit is the modded FW giving you over the stock FW? And is it enough to warrant dealing with the headache being produced? Not trying to be condescending , only curious.


----------



## MagicSmoker (Dec 30, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> Out of curiousity, how much benefit is the modded FW giving you over the stock FW? And is it enough to warrant dealing with the headache being produced? Not trying to be condescending , only curious.



My particular card - an XFX RX 570 Black Edition - went from around 22 MH/s before the BIOS mod to around 25 MH/s after, so ~10% improvement. That might not seem like much, but its about $0.30/day (per card) at the current price/difficulty of Ubiq (which uses the same Ethash algorithm as Ethereum). Of course, the price and difficulty change on a second by second basis, but a gain of 10% is a gain no matter what.

Straight out of the box - without any overclocking or BIOS mods - this card barely reached 19 MH/s, though. You definitely have to like tinkering with computers and not be afraid of a command line to do mining.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 30, 2017)

MagicSmoker said:


> My particular card - an XFX RX 570 Black Edition - went from around 22 MH/s before the BIOS mod to around 25 MH/s after, so ~10% improvement. That might not seem like much, but its about $0.30/day (per card) at the current price/difficulty of Ubiq (which uses the same Ethash algorithm as Ethereum). Of course, the price and difficulty change on a second by second basis, but a gain of 10% is a gain no matter what.
> 
> Straight out of the box - without any overclocking or BIOS mods - this card barely reached 19 MH/s, though. You definitely have to like tinkering with computers and not be afraid of a command line to do mining.


So there is benefit then. Kinda cool.


----------



## vforvangelis (Jan 7, 2018)

I had the same problem and I solved it by disabling mandatory ASLR for GPU-Z. Specifically,

1) Open Windows Defender Security Center.
2) Go to App & Browser Control.
3) Scroll down to Exploit Protection and select Exploit Protection Settings.
4) Go to Program Settings and add a program by choosing the exact file path of GPU-Z.
5) Find Force Randomization for Images, override it and disable it.

After doing that it was problem solved for me. I think that maybe it can be solved by recompiling the program but I'm just guessing here. Anyway, that's all.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 7, 2018)

vforvangelis said:


> I had the same problem and I solved it by disabling mandatory ASLR for GPU-Z. Specifically,
> 
> 1) Open Windows Defender Security Center.
> 2) Go to App & Browser Control.
> ...


Interesting! Wondering if MS has listed GPUZ as a potential threat or if it is a behavioral flag?
This could be why I couldn't replicate the problem. Windows Defender does not exist[has been forcibly deleted] on any of my systems as it is responsible for many problems like this.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 10, 2018)

So I found a second user who's affected by this, and found a fix.

If you encounter this issue, please contact me. Here on the forums, or w1zzard@techpowerup.com or Skype w2zzard


----------



## MagicSmoker (Jan 10, 2018)

I don't think this was a Windows Defender issue, otherwise my reinstalling W10 wouldn't have solved the problem. A more likely suspect was a corrupt dll, either from an update or from installing a run-time library for some program or another.

I am curious to find out the actual cause, if such can be determined, andI am being notified of posts to this thread so if a culprit is found please post here.


----------



## m21_1 (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi All, having same problem starting GPUZ when using Win 10 /Pro v 1709 build 16299.192
Getting same error as above. 

Upon ok'ing UAC (User Account Control) dialog during install dialog closes then nothing...
looking at System Event Viewer >Windows Logs>System> Event 26 General TAB  reveals "Application popup: GPU-Z.2.5.0.exe - Application Error : The application was unable to start correctly (0xc0000005)".  _Which does not popup by the way.._​
Also, the program UnHackMe v8.31, and Lotto Pro (Lotprox86) exhibit the same error​interesting: CPU-Z works fine.

Using intel q9550 engineering sample, on EVGA 780i 8gb ram, EVGA GTX 970 GM204 rev A1 super clocked.  All programs working fine up until the win update.


----------



## MagicSmoker (Jan 11, 2018)

m21_1 said:


> Hi All, having same problem starting GPUZ when using Win 10 /Pro v 1709 build 16299.192
> Getting same error as above.
> ...



AFAIK, an actual cause has not been found, but a solution that worked for me was to repair the existing Windows 10 installation by d/l'ing the latest ISO build, using Windows Media Creation Tool to make a bootable USB, then running setup but selecting "keep all personalization settings and apps" or some similar sounding option.

It's a tedious process but it worked for me.

EDIT - here's the ISO for Build 1709: http://windowsiso.net/windows-10-iso/windows-10-creators-update-1709-download-build-16299-15/


----------



## m21_1 (Jan 11, 2018)

m21_1 update:  1-11-2018 0941 
MagicSmoker - Which build are you using?
You can find out by right clicking win icon (lower left corner) , selecting run, then typing "winver" (without the quotes of-course). That will give you your exact Build. Keep in mind when ever there is an update to the OS then this number will change.

I sent my info to Microsoft two days ago, someone was listening I guess. I'm impressed.
I tried the suggestion of the Windows defender and that worked for GPU-Z.
It also worked for UnHackMe virus, exploit  removal tool.
It also worked for lotPro2000  lottery program.

Thanks all for your quick responses, it is truly appreciated.
m21_1


----------



## MagicSmoker (Jan 11, 2018)

Apologies for the terminology error - the version is 1709 and the build is 16299.192.

I got the exact same error as you, though, which I found by digging through the labyrinthine depths of Event Viewer.


----------



## m21_1 (Jan 11, 2018)

Attn: W1zzard

Yes the build you sent me works fine as well. Thanks for the quick response, you are awesome !


----------



## upapi_tech (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi,
I have the same problem on my PC running W10 1709 (Build 16299.125) with NVIDIA Geforce GTX 980 Ti (Driver 390.65).
When starting GPU-Z 2.5 the UAC screen appears and then nothing happens. No events in the Event Viewer, no crash, no process, no splash screen

I can use GPU-Z 1.2, NVIDIA Inspector or GPU Caps Viewer but not GPU-Z above 1.2.

Interesting is that I've found the same behaviour on two other PC's with other graphic cards or onboard graphic but all the same Windows versions.
problem of OS? Even adding GPU-Z to Windows defender in order to Force Randomization for Images did not work for me.

Any ideas would be truly appreciated
regards Uli


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 15, 2018)

upapi_tech said:


> Hi,
> I have the same problem on my PC running W10 1709 (Build 16299.125) with NVIDIA Geforce GTX 980 Ti (Driver 390.65).
> When starting GPU-Z 2.5 the UAC screen appears and then nothing happens. No events in the Event Viewer, no crash, no process, no splash screen
> 
> ...


W1zard has stated that he's working the problem. He'll chime when it's fixed. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## m21_1 (Jan 15, 2018)

vforvangelis,  lexluthermiester, others

W1zard sent me an updated version of GPU-z and it works as it is meant to .
I am also running a gtx 970 oc'd.

I have tried the fix from vforvangelis stated above and that worked as well.
Thanks all for the help.

My assumption is that GPU-Z and the other programs I have which are older versions of code that contradict the win 10 1709 recent build. Meaning that the old code was not written for the way 1709 deals with windows sizing, etc. Perhaps win 10 1709 is not checking on that when the program starts so it violates the exploit protection.  Most programs seem to allow automatic sizing and crossover to devices like tablets and phones. My thoughts. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------

